# 35mm vs 45mm offset



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

At this point I believe my OEM rims are 17x7.5mm with a 5x112 bolt pattern. But I am still learning about the "offset". What is the OEM offset of the rim below?








I plan on purchasing 17x7.5mm rims with a 5x112 bolt pattern but I have noticed 35mm & 45mm offsets. What is the difference and will either of them rub? Is there any difference in the look, will the wheels stick out further?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: 35mm vs 45mm offset (CincyAudi)*

the 35mm will stick out 10mm (about 3/8") further than the 45mm, and stock is 54mm I think, -in which case if that is true...
the 45mm will stick out almost 3/8" further than stock, and the 35mm sill stick out about 3/4" further.
Rub? -I think the 35 will... not sure if you could get away with the 45mm... I'll leave that question to others, but I also think it would depend on how low your car limbo's.
Keith


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: 35mm vs 45mm offset (CincyAudi)*

ET 35 will rub unless you are not too low or run narrower tires.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

35 front is pushing it, but rear is no problrem


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_35 front is pushing it, but rear is no problrem

Yup


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

So is it recommended that since I want to stick with a 17" rim that I go with a 17x7.5 with 45mm offset? I plan on keeping 225x45x17 tires on my car. Not sure if it makes a difference but I have the 2006 "sport" suspension and everything is stock.
Also does our cars have a tire pressure sensor on the rim? I know my wife's Jetta TDI has a TPMS on the OEM rims.


_Modified by CincyAudi at 11:55 AM 8/26/2009_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: 35mm vs 45mm offset (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_ What is the OEM offset of the rim below?
.


56et


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

Here is 17x7.5 RS4 reps et45mm on stock Sports suspension with 225/45









Here is 18x8 oem RS4 et 43mm on stock sports susp with 225/45









35mm will likey rub.
cheers


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

The quick and dirty to understanding wheel offset:



















_Modified by scandalous_cynce at 2:52 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: 35mm vs 45mm offset (CincyAudi)*

i run et35 all round on coils dropped so there is no wheel gap(little tuck), front rubs when loading the front springs heavily, back rubs a bit when there are people in the car.

ideally u want like 42 for the front. the 35 is just too low. i have a couple dingers on my fenders from the wheel clipping it(not paint damage just a couple bends in the fender edge.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

So 45mm will not rub on front and back?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

from what everyone I spoke to seems to say, 45 will not rub even when dropped. Except maybe if you are planning on really slamming it. I have spacers on my stock wheels which put me at an offset of about 41 in the rear and the car rubs on stock suspension. It won't rub on speedbumps, potholes or small bumps in the road but only on large, deep but gentle dips in the road when at speed or when I have like 3 people + luggage in the trunk.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_So 45mm will not rub on front and back?

Assuming you are sticking with 7.5" wide wheels, no.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*

Nice find cynce! The visualization of offset definition is a lot easier for me to understand. (I work better with pictures lately than words. Old age can do that to a person!







)


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_Assuming you are sticking with 7.5" wide wheels, no.

Just put 19x8.5 ET45 on tonight and it rubs with weight in the back going over bumps. Narrower than 8.5 should be fine.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

I rub when the springs are loaded on 18x8 45et on 235s


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
Just put 19x8.5 ET45 on tonight and it rubs with weight in the back going over bumps. Narrower than 8.5 should be fine.

What size tires? Put some 215/35's on and you should be golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

depends on the tire too... the back used to rub on Eagle F1 tires, the new tires dont rub at all
235/40
stock sport suspension
18x8 ET50
fender liner screw un-removed


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_What size tires? Put some 215/35's on and you should be golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

215s! Woooo....riding on wheels alone!








They're 235/35/19s Falken 452s. Not weighted down, they rub only when going over some modest bumps.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
215s! Woooo....riding on wheels alone!








They're 235/35/19s Falken 452s. Not weighted down, they rub only when going over some modest bumps.

Granted, I am on air so I need to extra clearance







But even a 225/35 would give a nice stretch and probably help with the rubbing. But it doesnt sound like it too bad since it's only on modest bumps.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
They're 235/35/19s Falken 452s. Not weighted down, they rub only when going over some modest bumps.


im on 235/35/19 Michelin PS2s, and also rub slightly when weighed down and turning, but its not that bad. you do have the screw out, yes?


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
im on 235/35/19 Michelin PS2s, and also rub slightly when weighed down and turning, but its not that bad. you do have the screw out, yes? 

I'll bring my torx tool and you guys can help me take it out tomorrow.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

brungold said:


> <TABLE WIDTH="90%" CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 ALIGN=CENTER><TR><TD><i>Quote, originally posted by <b>grubble</b> »</i></TD></TR><TR><TD CLASS="quote"><p>They're 235/35/19s Falken 452s. Not weighted down, they rub only when going over some modest bumps.<p></TD></TR></TABLE><p>im on 235/35/19 Michelin PS2s, and also rub slightly when weighed down and turning, but its not that bad. you do have the screw out, yes?


Thinking about doing this myself but everyone I mention it to is like 'NO!! Don't do it!' I picked up some brand new AG rims for wholesale with a 35 offset. I like modding my A3 for looks but it still is a twice a week or so driver so I am wondering if I should continue or swap them out for 42 or something. I've got 45 now and they look decent but I was trying to fill out the fenders a bit more. I have also been wondering if perhaps an offset closer to center is preferable, with spacers that way there is the option for bringing the wheels back under the car if you know that you are going to be driving on a road trip to some questionable areas.


----------

